#  > Geral >  > Análises Técnicas >  >  Antena AirGrid Resetando ao conectar com Pc

## ElimarInternetWay

Bom Dia Amigos. Estou com um probleminha com uma AirGrid-M5 Hp. Instalei um cliente final com uma AirGrid,faço as configurações necessárias (cedidas pelo provedor onde trabalho) com meu notebook, consigo conexão com a internet normal. Mas quando plugo o cabo de rede no Pc do Cliente automaticamente a antena Reseta (volta ao padrão de fábrica). Foram feitos todos os procedimento do nosso conhecimento,mas não conseguimos solucionar o Problema. Alguém poderia meu Ajudar? Fico grato por receber Respostas ou sugestões. Muito Obrigado

----------


## berghetti

Só reseta quando coloca no PC do cliente? No seu notebook fica normal?. Tente desativar o botao resete dentro da antena

----------


## 06andre07

Troca a placa de rede do cliente

----------


## arciliodamiati

Você utiliza o mesmo cabo lan no seu note no pc do cliente?
Se sim, pode ser a placa do cliente com problema.
Se não, pode ser o cabo LAN utilizado no cliente com problemas.

----------


## emilidani

> Você utiliza o mesmo cabo lan no seu note no pc do cliente?
> Se sim, pode ser a placa do cliente com problema.
> Se não, pode ser o cabo LAN utilizado no cliente com problemas.




Concordo com esta resposta. !!!

----------


## ElimarInternetWay

Bom Dia Amigos. A antena só reseta quando eu coloco no Pc do Cliente sim. Já trocamos a placa de rede dele,já troquei todos os cabo tanto Lan quanto Poe,já troquei até a fonte, mas mesmo assim o problema persiste! Bom vou tentar desativar o botão reset de dentro da Antena pra ver se resolve... Agradeço a Atenção de todos. Obrigado

----------


## fabrisiorodrigues

Pede para seu cliente trocar a placa de rede e colocar aterramento.

----------


## ElimarInternetWay

Bom vou pedir pra ele fazer o aterramento então né, por que acredito que já fiz de tudo... kkkk

----------


## glperon

Ja passei por isso com AirGrid e só com essa marca e o pior, em um cliente da área rural a 18km da minha base. Perdi várias e várias viagens. Nesse caso aconselho a troca total dos periféricos da antena (cabos e fontes) e a troca da placa de rede do cliente. Aqui, depois de suar muito, descobri que o defeito estava no gravador de imagens do cliente, no roteador com fio e no roteador wireless. Troquei tudo e resolveu.

----------


## ElimarInternetWay

Então já tivemos esse mesmo problema a um tempo atrás. Depois de algumas trocas de equipamento em geral e da placa de rede do Pc cliente, trocamos o cabo Lan de 4 pares pra um de 2 pares. Ai resolvemos, mas agora já fizemos de tudo ("eu acho") e nem uma resposta positiva. Mas ainda não tentei desativar o botão reset da airgrid...Vou tentar fazer esse procedimento pra ver ser soluciona!. Bom Por enquanto Obrigado a todos.

----------


## glperon

Desligar botão de resset, fazer aterramento (apesar de ser necessário para todas as instalações) não vai resolver. Se vc já trocou todos os periféricos, se configura com seu note e quando coloca o cabo de rede no computador do cliente, daí a antena resseta, 99% de chance de ser defeito no PC do cliente

----------


## ElimarInternetWay

Então glperon, temos esses 99% de certeza que também seja o Pc do cliente. Mas por motivos de isso já ter ocorrido, trabalhamos na hipótese de que poderíamos resolver com alguma configuração diferente na airgrid! Mas irei informar o cliente que já fizemos o possível e impossível pra atendê-lo. Mais uma vez agradeço a todos que comentarão e de alguma forma tentaram me ajudar. Obrigado

----------


## samuelrealnet

Amigo eu nunca passei por isso, mas você ja tentou colocar um aparelho entre o pc e a fonte do airgrid?
Tente colocar um hub ou roteador, possa ser que de certo e vc não perde o cliente.

Obs: Tentou fazer um cabo crossover?

----------


## ElimarInternetWay

Então Amigo.Já instalamos um roteador para nossos clientes que assinam um plano específico aqui da Empresa. Mas mesmo assim a airgrid reseta. Mas acredito sim que possa ser o Pc do Cliente,pois em meu note funciona normalmente, só no Pc dele mesmo que reseta! Nunca é bom perder um cliente né, mas infelizmente acredito que essa será a unica opção! Agradeço a atençãoo

----------


## samuelrealnet

e o cabo crossover foi tentado, pois o que pode estar ocorrendo é o fechamento do curto em algum lugar, para que se reset o equipamento pela fonte se utiliza os cabos 3 e 5 no conector.

----------


## ElimarInternetWay

Cabo crossover não tentei ainda, mas acredito que melhor que o crossouver seria o de 2 pares (onde irá passar só dados) mas mesmo com o de 2 pares o reset acontece !

----------


## Poemander

Olá, amigos do fórum... reativando o tópico, quero dizer que passei por esse problema na semana passada com um cliente... a única diferença é que, no meu caso, o rádio era um Nanoloco M5...

E realmente tudo foi feito, levando a conclusão de que o problema estava no pc do cliente... a solução foi colocar uma placa de rede wireless "isolando" o computador do cliente e fazendo a conexão sem fio com a internet através do roteador, que já faz parte do pacote de instalação...

Dessa forma, garantimos a instalação da internet e o custo para o cliente saiu mais em conta do que a troca da placa mãe.

Abraço.

----------


## kaue00

Ja aconteceu comigo também, só que começou quando coloquei a saida poe na lan do pc, so se resolveu ao colocar uma placa pci

----------


## FernandoB

Sempre use cabo próprio para instalação outdoor, cuidando sempre para não forçar, dobrar ou prensar o cado de maneira que venha a romper no momento ou mais tarde com o tempo, esses ubiquiti no geral sempre dão dor de cabeça mas "funciona". desative o reset na aba Sistema e troque o cabo, procure sempre usar uma alicate de boa qualidade para uma crimpagem ideal, cuide na hora de decapar o cabo para não ferir os pares, sempre tenha contigo um limpa contatos e uma escova de dentes para limpar o conector da fonte PoE quando sujo pode ocasionar estas falhas, se tiver osciloscópio na empresa utilize para testar a saída das fontes para ver se não estão com o filtro comprometido podem estar gerando uma frequência na saída.

----------


## fhpn

> Olá, amigos do fórum... reativando o tópico, quero dizer que passei por esse problema na semana passada com um cliente... a única diferença é que, no meu caso, o rádio era um Nanoloco M5...
> 
> E realmente tudo foi feito, levando a conclusão de que o problema estava no pc do cliente... a solução foi colocar uma placa de rede wireless "isolando" o computador do cliente e fazendo a conexão sem fio com a internet através do roteador, que já faz parte do pacote de instalação...
> 
> Dessa forma, garantimos a instalação da internet e o custo para o cliente saiu mais em conta do que a troca da placa mãe.
> 
> Abraço.


Boa noite, também passei por isso em dois clientes, e só resolveu colocando uma placa wifi no PC deles como o colega citado. 

Procedimentos adotados.
- troca de antena (no caso os dois fora Airgrid)
- troca de fonte poe
- troca de cabo
- troca da placa de rede, instalai uma PCI.
- coloquei roteador entre a fonte e o PC.
- teste de bancada com cabos de 1m cat6, ligando a antena configurada no PC do cliente a mesma voltava a resetar.

Conclusão:
Placa-mãe com defeito ou obra do maligno.kkkkk

----------


## muttley

Caracaaa! Aparece umas q eu até nem acredito! kkkkk
Aqui em 5 anos de rede esta tranquilo!

----------


## FernandoB

Olá.

Lendo esta ultima resposta cheguei a conclusão que pode ser problema na fonte de alimentação do computador do cliente, a mesma pode estar deixando escapar energia, alguém aqui ja encostou em uma CPU com os pés no chão e levou choque? Então, esta energia pode estar passando através do cabo e resetando o equipamento.

----------


## Marcao

já peguei esse problema...

pode ser que o pc esta dando retorno na porta lam (e o que eu acho)...

bom...
1: coloque um roteador ou roob entre a fonte do airgrid e o pc

2: faz um cabo lam de rede utilizando somente os 4 fios que passa trafego caso não resolva 

3: desabilite no airgrid a opção reset

----------

